# Wipe away those childhood tears



## kimbo (7/9/15)

*How claw machines have always been rigged*

**

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (7/9/15)

kimbo said:


> *How claw machines have always been rigged*
> 
> **



BASTARDS !!


----------

